# Hydro/Aeroponics Kit, good deal?



## imburne (Apr 10, 2009)

*Oh its a DIY kit, not something from GH or something

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330321390058


















*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 10, 2009)

No it is not.


----------



## imburne (Apr 10, 2009)

Any logic behind that?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 10, 2009)

Dude it is just a bunch of misc. parts thrown in a box. Their is nothing there to build a complete aero kit with.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 11, 2009)

I mean if you get it for 99 cents yeah, but I would not pay more then 20 for it. Then you have to piece the rest of it together.


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 11, 2009)

that inline fan looks alright thats probably at least worth $10 alone.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 11, 2009)

Actually the axial fan is junk. They are not made to pull or push air, they need positive pressure to reach the cfm's listed and are extremely loud. The pump may be alright and the emitters but that is about it.


----------



## Barbapopa (Apr 11, 2009)

I use 2 of those fans to keep my lights cool, it is not really great for much else.
You could use that stuff to make an aero kit and it is by no means complete.
Here is a link to a better DIY aero kit.  It is meant for clones, however with you can grow bigger plants in it, just to not veg them for long.  Use your imagination a bit to make it work for you.
hxxp://forum.greenmangardens.net/Vanilla/comments.php?DiscussionID=5&page=1#Item_0


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 11, 2009)

What is being offered in that auction is just a bunch of misc parts--I don't know why it says HPS in the header--the light is a 2 tube 24" fluoro--almost useless by itself.  The fogger (I think foggers are problematic) doesn't appear to have any kind of device to keep it floating and it has lights.  The fan is loud and not very effective...

If you are just starting out, you may be better off going with a simple DWC unit--a res, an air pump, and some air stones and you have DWC.


----------



## D3 (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like a pile of junk to me.


----------



## Real78 (Apr 11, 2009)

I would just build a DWC don't wast your money fam.


----------



## imburne (Apr 12, 2009)

I kinda wanted to build something and not purchase the $700 hydro kit. Thank you for all the advice!


----------



## D3 (Apr 12, 2009)

Grow dirt.


----------

